# This sounds cheesy...



## jmusser (Dec 26, 2020)

Picked up some Pepper Jack and Mild Cheddar for first cheese of the season. Smoked with applewood for 2 -3 hrs. Threw in a few string cheese and some imitation crab sticks, because why not. Great for gifts to neighbors and relatives along with some left for us here. Crab was pretty good. Only did an hour on it. Might try again. Pretty basic smoke but great results!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2020)

Great looking load of cheese. I never thought about smoking those crab sticks. Intrigued.  You said they were pretty good. Do you think they needed longer. Or shorter smoke time?


----------



## jmusser (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks Steve. Totally on a whim. An hour was perfect for me. I only tried one. My grandma took the rest! Might add a little profile to crab alfredo or something like that.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2020)

I was thinking Jambalaya. But the wife would like alfredo. I'm not a huge fan of it. I have a pack of the chunks. Actually 5 or so packs. I like adding that is salads and chowders as well. I might try a bag tomorrow. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 26, 2020)

Good looking batch of cheese! Good idea with the crab, I never would've thought of that either.  Now I'm wondering what shrimp would be like? As long as done when cold so smoker temps stay under 40 degrees. 

Ryan


----------



## jmusser (Dec 26, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I was thinking Jambalaya. But the wife would like alfredo. I'm not a huge fan of it. I have a pack of the chunks. Actually 5 or so packs. I like adding that is salads and chowders as well. I might try a bag tomorrow. Thanks for the idea.


Pretty cheap item to mess with and see if it suits you. Good luck!


----------



## jmusser (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks for the likes all! I have never done shrimp. I don't know if my Bradley would stay that cool. Maybe a "lovely" winter day.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 26, 2020)

Interesting on the crab sticks ... haven’t used/done that before, but your smoke has me thinking about uses.  My sister used to like it with drawn butter. And sounds like a good snack. How did you use/eat it?


----------



## jmusser (Dec 26, 2020)

I snacked one and then packed a few in vac bags with smoked string cheese. Had me thinking too...


----------

